# *.txt per <a href> als  HTML darstellen



## Test (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ne Datei mit der Endung txt. Diese beinhaltet einfachen html-Code. Wenn ich auf diese jetzt per <a href> verlinke wird aber Code und nicht die eigentliche HTML-Ansicht dargestellt. Gibt es ne Möglichkeit die txt-Endung beizubehalten und gleichzeiting die Html-Darstellung anzuzeigen (sozusagen einen "CAST" durch zuführen)?


----------



## Johannes Postler (17. Mai 2004)

Ich würde es mit PHP lösen - dort gibt es glaube ich die Möglichkeit, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Hast du PHP zur Verfügung?


----------



## max (17. Mai 2004)

Wenn du wie schon angesprochen PHP zur Verfügung hast dann kannst du die Textdatei einfach so einfügen:

```
<?php

include("textdatei.txt");

?>
```

Ansonsten gibt es noch die möglichkeit mit SSI:


```
<!--#include virtual="textdatei.txt"-->
```

dann speicherst du einfach die Datei in die included wird als .shtml ab.

Für mehr informationen über SSI schau einfach auf http://www.webdesign-referenz.de/html_ssi.shtml .


----------



## Test (18. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Antworten. Leider steht mir PHP nicht zur Verfügung und mit shtml-Dateien kann der IE bzw. Windows irgendwie nix anfangen > werd also doch nicht die Endung txt verwenden.


----------



## max (18. Mai 2004)

SSI ist auch Serverseitig.

Kannst ja einfach 2 Beispieldateien auf den Server laden, dann siehst du obs geht oder nicht.


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo....

du könntest versuchen, per .htaccess den MIME-Type von Textdateien in "text/html" zu ändern.

Es kommt dabei  natürlich drauf an, ob dies auf dem Server möglich ist, aber das siehst du dann schon.

Dazu müsstest du in das selbe Verzeichnis, in welchem sich die Textdatei befindet, eine .htaccess mit folgendem Inhalt hochladen:

```
AddType text/html .txt
```


Ahso:.htaccess ist auch serverseitig... dass funktioniert zuHaus also nur, wenn du dir nen Apachen installierst.


----------



## Test (19. Mai 2004)

Das mit dem Server ist für mich nicht wichtig, da ich es nur für lokale Rechner gebraucht habe.


----------

